# McDonald's professional burgers reviews



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

why would you eat that much mcdonalds? :ti


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

More McDonald's reviews please! :russo:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

LUCK said:


> why would you eat that much mcdonalds? :ti


Because food has always been my passion which is why I have always been in the food industry (although I understand why fast food gets a bad rep, I want to eventually move onto culinary school). I also want to help inform the masses on what kind of food to by in this bad economy because every penny I save the united states population is a good deed by me so if I have someone buy something they enjoy more than another product I did my job and it makes me feel good plus I feel loyal to the wrestling forum because although there are a lot of haters here there are also some awesome people who i meet and talk with through PM who deserve a good deed by me.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

This is amazing, pls do more reviews.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome reviews 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

what fast food places do you guys want me to go i get hungry around 5 pm so about an hour and a half to go.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Would you believe that I have never eaten a Big Mac in my life and don't plan to. How would you rate the Big Mac?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Shit son you giving me a food boner but lemme ask you are these ratings relative to all food in general or just relative to McDonnalds? Like is a 9/10 'good by mcdonnalds standards?" I MUST KNOW


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

MillionDollarProns said:


> Shit son you giving me a food boner but lemme ask you are these ratings relative to all food in general or just relative to McDonnalds? Like is a 9/10 'good by mcdonnalds standards?" I MUST KNOW


It's food in general.... convenience, taste, value... etc.

maybe I should do a more in depth ranking system with those things in mind maybe ill start doing that.

And I'll order a big mac at 5 at mcdonalds then review it... should i start my own youtube channel?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Professional means you get paid

as far as i know, nobody here is paying you to eat mcdonalds burgers and review them

which makes you an amateur

also why do you keep calling it premium bacon?

has marketing gone so far as to drill the word into your head or something?


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

ReDREDD said:


> Professional means you get paid
> 
> as far as i know, nobody here is paying you to eat mcdonalds burgers and review them
> 
> ...


Have you worked in the food industry as long as I have? No. I have worked in the food industry longer than most people that are currently in it, therefore I'm not an amateur.

and it's premium bacon because it is great quality.... duh... order a premium bacon cheddar mcchicken and you will understand.

i am very excited to bring you guys a big mac review tonight.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

TSE said:


> i am very excited to bring you guys a big mac review tonight.


possibly the best/worst sentence ever posted on this site


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TSE said:


> what fast food places do you guys want me to go i get hungry around 5 pm so about an hour and a half to go.


Arby's plz


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

TSE said:


> Have you worked in the food industry as long as I have? No. I have worked in the food industry longer than most people that are currently in it, therefore I'm not an amateur.
> 
> and it's premium bacon because it is great quality.... duh... order a premium bacon cheddar mcchicken and you will understand.
> 
> i am very excited to bring you guys a big mac review tonight.



mcdonalds uses great quality bacon?

wat

also :hayden3 at anyone who says they work in the food industry and doesnt realise the word 'premium' is one of the most utterly meaningless marketing phrases in existence


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

What the hell is this


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> What the hell is this


:lmao

At first I thought OP was going to provide us a link on professional McDonalds' burger critics.


----------



## Ashiagaru (Sep 15, 2013)

Never thought i would be reading MCD Reviews on a wrestling forum. :lol


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

TSE said:


> Have you worked in the food industry as long as I have? No. I have worked in the food industry longer than most people that are currently in it, therefore I'm not an amateur.
> 
> and it's premium bacon because it is great quality.... duh... order a premium bacon cheddar mcchicken and you will understand.
> 
> *i am very excited to bring you guys a big mac review tonight.*


Its Saturday night, who needs to go out get drunk, get layed when you can stay home and write a review of a big mac on the internet.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Joyful Dub said:


> Arby's plz


Chicken Bacon swiss :homer


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

They need a Big Mac and Cheese. A Big Mac with Mac and Cheese. :mark: 11/10


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Literally refreshing every 10 seconds waiting for this Big Mac review, he better not fucking disappoint.


----------



## MDizzle (Jan 5, 2007)

I just read a post that said "Great quality" and "McAnything" in the same fucking sentence. I hate where society is heading. 

Also, does Morgan Spurlock know you're stealing his gimmick?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

GNR4LIFE said:


> Its Saturday night, who needs to go out get drunk, get layed when you can stay home and write a review of a big mac on the internet.


Easy dingo warrior. That is how we do it in Merica. Fuck yeah!


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

This has to ban worthy 

some how


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I actually think a McChicken with bacon sounds really good. I don't eat McDonald's very often at all, but still.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hungry now. :yum:


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

Well, the time has come guys....

The Professional McDonald's Burgers review is in...

The World Famous Big Mac: $4.10

The Verdict: Wow. There is a reason why they call these thing's "World Famous". Delicious. What is a Big Mac for the people that have been living under a rock??? A bun, followed by lettuce, pickles, and onions, followed by cheese and that,"mmm, mmm, mmm, mmm!" so delicious Big Mac sauce, followed by a savory hamburger patty, followed by another bun, followed by MORE lettuce, pickles, and onions, followed by MORE cheese, followed by MORE mouthwatering Big Mac sauce, followed by ANOTHER delicious cooked-to-perfection patty, followed by yet ANOTHER bun. Needless to say, it's one whoppin' burger... in both taste and size.

What's to like? The taste. The size. The packaging. The classic history. Everything. The patty and sauce compliment each other so well, and the lettuce and extra bun help balanced out the taste and make it so it isn't overly rich. The cheese gives a noticeably pleasant aftertaste. The pickles and onions give a very tasty and delicate texture. This is one of THE burgers to get at McDonald's. The size also fills ya up. I got a Big Mac and wasn't able to eat anything else after it. It's that filling. 

The packaging is also really pleasant to look at and open. McDonald's does a great job designing it's Big Mac packaging... it's a box with great graphics on it, and is easy to open with your hands, yet keeps the Big Mac safe. McDonald's should really do this kind of packaging with all it's burgers... not the wrappers on everything. It's a small bonus with ordering a World Famous Big Mac I guess!

Everything about this burger is fabulous. There's a reason why they are so well known. If you haven't had one before, get one. If you are hungry right now, get one. They are as good as I remember them. McDonald's commands a premium price for a premium burger.



Taste: 10/10

Texture: 10/10

Value: 7/10

Overall: 9/10


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> What the hell is this


Wins the thread.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

TSE said:


> Well, the time has come guys....
> 
> The Professional McDonald's Burgers review is in...
> 
> ...


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Why is value only 7/10. *


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Why is value only 7/10. *


Because for the price of a big mac you can get two mcdoubles and two mcchickens and make 2 mcgangbangs which are each about the same size of a big mac so you can essentially get double the amount of food for the price of a big mac.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

TSE said:


> Because for the price of a big mac you can get two mcdoubles and two mcchickens *and make 2 mcgangbangs* which are each about the same size of a big mac so you can essentially get double the amount of food for the price of a big mac.


Tell me more about the McGangbangs. I have never heard of these previously.


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> Tell me more about the McGangbangs. I have never heard of these previously.


Take a Mcdouble, separate the patties, take a mcchicken (not just the patty, the whole sandwich), put it between the mcdouble patties, eat it. It has the perfect combination of crunch, juice, sauce, softness, and taste.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Pratchett said:


> Tell me more about the McGangbangs. I have never heard of these previously.


McChicken and McDouble put together to form one sandwich.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I should go to a McDonalds at 3am and order two McGangBangs and just see what happens haha.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Fantastic job OP. *


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

He needs suggestions folks. 


Can you please go to Wendy's next?


Also when tasting and trying these burgers do you write down everything there or do you just remember the taste and texture? I need to know.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Oreo McFlurry review before anything else!


----------



## soberdawn1 (Nov 10, 2006)

That would make you a pppp rofessional frycook. Not a professional food critic. Nevertheless i liked the revue.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

TSE said:


> So for the past couple days I have tried out a few new items from the menu. Here are my professional reviews on them. (They are professional because I am somewhat of a fast food veteran... experience working at Wendy's, Arby's, Taco Bell, and, most recently... McDonald's).





TSE said:


> Have you worked in the food industry as long as I have? No. I have worked in the food industry longer than most people that are currently in it, therefore I'm not an amateur.


You're not getting paid for your reviews, thus you're an amateur. 

also :banderas at this whole thread


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd like to see his reviews on some burger king stuff 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

TSE said:


> Well, the time has come guys....
> 
> The Professional McDonald's Burgers review is in...
> 
> ...


:lmao I lost it. 



> McDonald's commands a premium price for a premium burger.


:lmao This guy doesn't give a SHIT about you Redead.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'd like to see a review on Pizza Hut's Supreme thin crust pizza. *


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I have a  reading these reviews, total shoot


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Might have to sticky this thread. Stay tuned.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

CamillePunk said:


> :lmao I lost it.
> 
> :lmao This guy doesn't give a SHIT about you Redead.


well, i know when im beaten

might as well hop aboard the gravy train

pls review the whopper next for sake of the burger king fanboys


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I've desire for Steak & a Martini now.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I want Mcrib review plz


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Burger King's tendercrisp chicken sammich with the zesty sauce poured on it is orgasmic 

they also have the best non-curly fries


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i like wendy's doubles





I'm also a big fan of the restaurant's hamburgers with two patties :brodgers


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

MillionDollarProns said:


> I want Mcrib review plz


this


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Oreo McFlurry review before anything else!


Me and Macho have been having an ongoing conversation about the future of these professional burger reviews, and as a sign of gratitude towards him, as he requested via PM, I have just tried out an Oreo McFlurry.

Small Oreo McFlurry: $1.95

-Verdict: I've always been a fan of McFlurries. Even as a kid I would always look forward to hanging out with my gameboy, eating a McFlurry at McDonald's after school. Needless to say, I was excited when Macho mentioned he wanted to read a professional review of the McFlurry. 

But wow, was I surprised with this one. It's a combination of good and bad, I guess. I'm gonna do this review in a very simple manner so everyone can understand it, so let me get the bad off my chest first:

The Oreo flavor itself. It seems as though the "Oreo" flavor is more of a gimmick than an actual flavor to the product. Yeah, there are bits and pieces of oreos in there, but it really tastes like a Vanilla shake WITH Oreo pieces vs. an Oreo flavored shake with Oreo pieces, if that makes sense.

Now, on to the good. Which there is plenty of.

The price. Less than $2 for a savory, lovable, treat of this caliber is hard to come by. And while the flavor of the oreo mcflurry might not be exactly like an Oreo, it is still solid if you like a more vanilla-y flavor.

The texture of the McFlurry is also excellent. You can eat it with a spoon, or wait a few minutes and drink it with a big straw. The Oreos add to the texture a lot with plenty of crunch.

In addition, I always, always, ALWAYS buy a pack of medium fries to dunk in the oreo mcflurry, because it is delicious. If you haven't done this yet, try it. Combination of hot oils, crispy potato textures, and creamy McFlurry goodness is enough to go crazy for. 




Taste: 7.5/10

Value: 9/10

Texture: 9/10

Overall: 8.5/10


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Leonard fucking loves this post.


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow, wow, wow guys. I love the enthusiasm about these! Thank you all! 

I am going to try and tone down my fast food habits, but this is gonna be tough with all these requests! Plus I'm out of work, so hopefully I can do about one review per day for now after today.

My entrepreneurship ideas have finally clicked I think! I plan on becoming a youtube partner very quickly here with some videos! Maybe with the money I make from these videos I can pay for more reviews.

Wendy's is a tough one as I don't have a car and Wendy's is pretty far away... yeah yeah yeah what 24 year old doesn't have a car, right? I just ride my bike to these places.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I wanna fuck that bitch in the Wendy's commercial though.


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

Awesome thread.

I actually follow a few fast-food review blogs. Something about this sort of content is just fun to read. Not to mention rather informative! Keep it up!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

Not sure what this is, but it's gold


----------



## fija1001 (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone seen thefoodreviewer on youtube. Dude is a classic. He's been doing reviews for years but unfortunately his pc got hacked and he lost all but 20 or so. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## fija1001 (Apr 2, 2012)

Love how u added taste texture and value. I request the triple steak stack thing from taco bell. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

MOAR


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

OP, do you have a cellphone that you can take some pics of the food before you eat it? I think a visual would make these reviews even better.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Rally's review please. Or Checker's for you other regioned muh fuckas.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

MrMister said:


> Might have to sticky this thread. Stay tuned.


:mark:



MillionDollarProns said:


> I want Mcrib review plz


Yes!! 



CamillePunk said:


> Burger King's tendercrisp chicken sammich with the zesty sauce poured on it is orgasmic
> 
> they also have the best non-curly fries


Zesty sauce is so good. I'd lather myself in it if nobody found out. 



TSE said:


> Me and Macho have been having an ongoing conversation about the future of these professional burger reviews, and as a sign of gratitude towards him, as he requested via PM, I have just tried out an Oreo McFlurry.
> 
> Small Oreo McFlurry: $1.95
> 
> ...


I just came! :vince6



RyanPelley said:


> Rally's review please. Or Checker's for you other regioned muh fuckas.


Checkers! :mark: 

FUCK this thread!! Today is not a cheat day!!!


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

_I also agree on taking pics of said meals before you eat them because god damn did you make me hungry after reading them reviews bama4_


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Is want to see a taco bell smothered burrito review 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Segageeknavarre said:


> Is want to see a taco bell smothered burrito review
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Taco Bell gives me diarrhea every damn time. No thanks. :jay


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm not liking dude's obsession with *MAC*Donalds.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

would you be happier if he reviewed little cesars headliner


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes very happy. He can review the customer service that Dub's cousin provided to him also.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Can you please, PLEASE, do a review and compare between the McChicken from McDonalds and the Chicken SANDWICH from Burger King? I need this opinion, man.



Also for your reviews, the price differs here in canada than it does from the states(but you obviously already knew this), would that make things the junior chicken less valuable as they cost 50 cents more here?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

What the hell? 




Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

:ti you think I eat low rate fast food ? I'm rich

Only ***** five star dining homie


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Seriously son, make a youtube channel or something. This shit could be HUGE, you are the Roger Ebert of fast food potentially.

Remember to take breaks though, keep that cholesterol down.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

This is a thread of the month candidate. :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap



SKINS25 said:


> :ti you think I eat low rate fast food ? *I'm rich*
> 
> Only ***** five star dining homie


Can I have $50? :vince7


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

This thread lacks some Bob Holly.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

But no who wants to give me some money to go to McDonalds?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Jäger said:


> This thread lacks some Bob Holly.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> But no who wants to give me some money to go to McDonalds?


Man. I'll buy you a McDonald.


----------



## Ashiagaru (Sep 15, 2013)

Its 5 in the morning here and my sleeping patron is fucked up, lets go to the Mac Macho!


----------



## Macker (Jul 12, 2013)

Agreed start the youtube channel
you should review whole menus daily 
Do like a supersize me thing except try a different
place everyday


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

^^^
I'm Dutch and I love windmills and tulips. We should be friends! 

@Ryan

Want my paypal account info? Seriously wire me some money, homes. Do a broke honky a solid! I'm jonesin for that golden arch!


----------



## Ashiagaru (Sep 15, 2013)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> ^^^
> I'm Dutch and I love windmills and tulips. We should be friends!


We should! :


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

But no I seriously have an odd fascination with windmills. You should take a picture and post it.


----------



## soberdawn1 (Nov 10, 2006)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


>


Hahahahahaha


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice Watchmen poster. Ugh. I did not like that movie. It wasn't terrible. It could have been SO much better though.


----------



## Ashiagaru (Sep 15, 2013)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> But no I seriously have an odd fascination with windmills. You should take a picture and post it.


I will my friend!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Segageeknavarre said:


> Is want to see a taco bell smothered burrito review
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:homer


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I want to see a Bob Holly diet review.


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

Enough with the Hardcore Holly shit.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm serious though, I want the body of a champion like Bob Holly and just wanted a review on his diet so It can help further my understanding to obtaining that dream champion body.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

OP is clearly more of a Crash Holly guy.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

This is one of the better threads I've seen in quite some time. Keep it up OP


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

lol great topic idea


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

McRib doesn't need a review. The McRib _TRANSCENDS _being reviewed.
Anything less than 10/10 on a McRib review is a lie anyway by blind BK marks. :side:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Alim said:


> This is one of the better threads I've seen in quite some time. Keep it up OP


*Agreed. Unless something major happens in the next month and a half this is getting my nomination for thread of the year. Total fucking shoot. That Big Mac post is the best thing I've read in a few months....and I'm currently reading The Hunger Games.

I'm currently in talks with MrMister about making this thread a sticky. *


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I have no idea why this is even a discussion. I need my fastfood evaluated, LC, and I need to know what has the best value. I've had enough of walking into mcdonalds, wendys, etc and buying something that turned out to be overpriced and less valuable than something else. TSE can not only solve my problems, but the problems of millions. He is the savour of food reviewers, let him have a sticky.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Calm down Magic... You and I are on the same team here. I agree!*


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

DarkStark said:


> *I'm currently in talks with MrMister about making this thread a sticky. *


are you guys also in talks about him stepping down as anything mod? 

its time for a change. :dean


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

why would lc be reading the hunger games?

at not point in the book did they indicate katniss was underage


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

LUCK said:


> I have no idea why this is even a discussion. I need my fastfood evaluated, LC, and I need to know what has the best value. I've had enough of walking into mcdonalds, wendys, etc and buying something that turned out to be overpriced and less valuable than something else. TSE can not only solve my problems, but the problems of millions. He is the savour of food reviewers, let him have a sticky.


Hardcore Holly approves.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

ReDREDD said:


> why would lc be reading the hunger games?
> 
> at not point in the book did they indicate katniss was underage


they didn't say she wasn't either

:hayden2


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

ReDREDD said:


> why would lc be reading the hunger games?
> 
> at not point in the book did they indicate katniss was underage


*Primrose. *


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Why are you people taking this off-topic? Take your shit elsewhere.


We need more reviews, TSE. Please move on to pizzas as it's incredibly hard to choose which one to get these days.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I already proposed he do a review of Pizza Hut's Supreme thin crust pizza. Welcome to like the last page.*


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

don't be a debbie downer luck, what else is there to talk about while we wait for the next REVIEW? we're all in the same boat here no need to be jimmying and jiving about

in related news I'm p. hungry might have to do a late night drive-thru


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i ate at outback steakhouse earlier

my review:

good


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

in related news my friends and I went to mcdicks last night and got our order for free because they forgot to make us pay and I drove off after they gave us the good. BEST VALUE. :hb


and yeah I might need more mcdicks tonight since I'm starving without any food. :deandre


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

If OP reviews White Castle, or Cincy style chili, I am in.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

so basically you stole

that is against the law, luck. praying for you.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

well I was also high while driving which is why we got mcdicks in the first place, but laws are made to be broken in order to get your mcdonalds. :lelbron


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

stealing is illegal and therefore wrong

i hope you get fucking killed over what you did LUCK





i really wish scrilla was still alive


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

So the OP went from being fired from McDonalds to being a professional food critic?

:ti @ the delusion of grandeur as well.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*RR doesn't get it. :hayden*


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

oh hey look Redwood Raven stealing McQueen's old avatar now SHOCKER


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

McQueen is not worthy of having an Arn avy.


----------



## Ashiagaru (Sep 15, 2013)

Here ya go Macho! The windmill in my village.


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

Sorry guys, can't take pictures... currently using Obamaphone service for people on welfare and the phones they give you are complete shit.

I just want everyone to know my next review is going to be quite controversial. That's right. I'm going to Arby's for breakfast. Arby's is perhaps one of the fast food restaurants most mired in strong opinions. It seems you either love it or hate it. The people that love it REALLY love it, whereas the people who hate it REALLY hate it. Another thing to keep in mind is I didn't order the Arby's breakfast although I ate it for breakfast. I just ordered from the normal menu. With that said, let's dive into it!

The Signature Arby's Beef n' Cheddar sandwich: $3.59

-This thing is a classic. Years of history in this very sandwich. Nostalgia for me as well! I was so excited to get this sandwich until...

I ACTUALLY GOT THE SANDWICH! When I got the sandwich, it was crumbled up and smooshed together! The buns were flat and crumbly, and the cheese sauce was everywhere! I couldn't believe it! Absolutely awful. I went to the front desk to try and tell them, waited in line for about 5 minutes, but the line was just too long and my stomach was growling. This was discouraging. I'm going to take points off of value for this in the final grade. If this is the way Arby's treats it's costumers, I won't be going as often as I would like.

What else do I have to say about this sandwich? Absolutely everything else is great. The flavor is zesty, and if you add the Arby's sauce it gets even better. The cheese sauce is perfect in it's warm, gooey goodness... and Arby's signature premium-value cuts of Roast Beef are what makes Arby's famous. And don't forget the Arby's signature sauce... I'd like to know whats in it so I can make some! I'd put it on everything!

That being said, I wish there was a little bit more variable in texture... something crunchy to balance out the sandwich. Everything on this sandwich is extremely soft, its like biting through ice cream.

Verdict:

Value: 6/10
Texture: 7.5/10
Taste: 10/10
Overall: 7.5

Large Jamoca Shake: $3.00

I wasn't quite sure what a Jamoca Shake was. I just heard it before plenty of times through the media and friends. I didn't know what to expect.

Well with anything Arby's, I should have expected greatness. Because I think McDonald's Oreo McFlurry is getting a run for it's money!

The flavor is like a chocolatey coffee mixture. Surprisingly good, although I don't like coffee. I thoroughly enjoyed this shake. It has the perfect combination of bite and silky smooth flavor, with thick creamy shake texture and is still good to drink through a straw. When you first drink it, the bite of the coffee hits you, but then a few seconds later you definitely taste the silky smooth chocolate that comes with the shake. This is also an excellent value, as McDonald's McFlurry in large is about $4, this is $3. This next grading report might make some McDonald's fans mad!

Value: 8.5/10
Texture: 9/10
Taste: 9.5/10
Overall: 9/10

Arby's World Famous curly fries: $1.89 for a medium

There's a reason why when you think Arby's, you think of their fries.

They are great and definitely on par with McDonald's, but in different ways.

Whereas McDonald's fries definitely have a great classic fry taste, Arby's fries taste come from the seasoning. Whereas McDonald's fries get their succulent texture from the deep frier, Arby's are baked to perfection and softer. 

I also notice when McDonald's fries aren't fresh, they aren't good. Arby's fries stay fresher, longer which is always a welcome.

Taking a bite into it, you immediately taste the perfect level of seasoning. The seasoning isn't overbearing to the point where you can't taste the fry itself, either. And the curly fry form factor is a pleasure to eat with! That said, all fast food fries are overpriced, which sucks because if they weren't I'd probably order the fries more often.

Value: 5/10
Taste: 9/10
Texture: 8/10
Overall: 7/10


----------



## Ashiagaru (Sep 15, 2013)

OMG... Need more!


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

Ashiagaru said:


> OMG... Need more!


I recommend you try Arby's sometime soon if you haven't gone there recently!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I'll be absolutely devastated if you don't offer me a review of the local In and Out Burger, please do it by tomorrow. 

I can't wait much longer.


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> I'll be absolutely devastated if you don't offer me a review of the local In and Out Burger, please do it by tomorrow.
> 
> I can't wait much longer.


We don't have any In and Outs here, sorry. We do have Culver's which might be interesting!

I am trying to stay away from regional places so I don't alienate certain audiences, though.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh, the laughs.

Much wow.


----------



## Macker (Jul 12, 2013)

TSE said:


> *When you first drink it, the bite of the coffee hits you, but then a few seconds later you definitely taste the silky smooth chocolate* that comes with the shake. This is also an excellent value, as McDonald's
> 
> Whereas McDonald's fries definitely have a great classic fry taste, *Arby's fries taste come from the seasoning*. Whereas *McDonald's fries get their succulent texture from the deep frier, Arby's are baked to perfection and softer.*
> 
> ...


This ain't the motherhubbin master chef kitchen


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

TSE said:


> We don't have any In and Outs here, sorry. We do have Culver's which might be interesting!
> 
> I am trying to stay away from regional places so I don't alienate certain audiences, though.


Do a Culvers butterburger review please!!!!!! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

dont want to alienate dem audiences


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

This thread's existence gives me a diamond-hard erection.


----------



## Ashiagaru (Sep 15, 2013)

TSE said:


> I recommend you try Arby's sometime soon if you haven't gone there recently!


I dont think we have an Arby's here.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

The people who have green repped this clown should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

TSE said:


> I went to the front desk to try and tell them, waited in line for about 5 minutes, but the line was just too long and my stomach was growling.


This was part was feels, man. My heart pounded and manly tears leaked out of my eyeballs. When TSE dies, he is gonig to Heaven because he lived. through. hell. :angel


----------



## MDizzle (Jan 5, 2007)

Culver's Crinkle Cut fries are GOAT. All other fries are inferior to Culver's!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

this is the thread that made me come back

10/10 op 10/10. Keep living the dream :|


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

It seems about 90% of the readers have been fans of my reviews, and the other 10% are just jealous pricks who are trying to ruin it for everybody. I thank the 90% for supporting me.

I'm sorry i couldn't afford another fast food review today... All I ate today was Arby's because an Arby's meal is equal to 3 regular meals on food stamps... meaning I didn't eat anything else today because I believe that these professional reviews will eventually pull me out of being jobless and eventually propel me into the culinary industry.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Stop calling your reviews "professional", you're not getting paid, hence you're an amateur.

This message is brought to you by Bob Holly


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

^
:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Expect an angry PM from the OP very soon, Jäger.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

Holy shit, this is the best thread ever created.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

You know what? I wouldn't actually mind seeing a YouTube review blog by you on whatever delicious (or not delicious) eatings I should or should not partake in.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i gotta admit, gimmick or not, these are some superb descriptions. u make mcdonalds sound like real food. bacon just goes with chicken a lot better than it does with beef. better contrast. beef and bacon is just too much unneeded fat. i went to mcdonalds for the first time in years the other day(not including the occasional steak egg and cheese breakfast bagel) because i got a big mac craving.... that shit was a rip! $4.50 for some bread. u can get 2 mcdoubles made like a big mac for half that price which is what i'm gonna do in a week or so. another key thing is u gotta order extra hot fudge in your mcflurry, and also put a pack of peanuts in there, only way to eat it. here's a tip, if u go to burger king, and order a whopper(or any burger), make sure u order it off the broiler. only way to get it fresh. fuck wendy's, i used to like it, but it seems like all of them have horrible management now, because everytime i have it it's like they haven't changed their oil in a week.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

TSE said:


> It seems about *90% of the readers have been fans of my reviews*, and the other 10% are just jealous pricks who are trying to ruin it for everybody. I thank the 90% for supporting me.


Dude, grab a dictionary and look up "sarcasm", this thread is oozing it

Oh, and if you're serious with going professional:


Spoiler: Link












Holly confused, dafuq you talking about?
Get an existential basis first, if that's good you can start experiments like that...


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I kind of like how he judges value by food stamps 

Its like the homeless man's guide to which dumpster to dig in 

Or Bob Holly's guide to doing a drop kick

one of the two


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

How is reviewing fast food on a wrestling forum trying to make money? If you honestly spent your welfare properly and not daily on fast food, a pack of Marlboro nor VEMMA you might actually be slightly better off and not unhealthy/overweight like you claim. Use the welfare cheque to find a meaningful occupation, even if it's minimum wage. Buy cheap and cook at home, while saving the rest. It won't be much but at least you'll have something left over to hold on to for situations in which you may need it. Stop looking for get rich quick schemes or shortcuts in life, because they do not and never will work. Welcome to life, it can suck, but you just have to carry on, without sitting on your arse hoping for an almost handout escape from being poor.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

not sure if trollin or?


----------



## Endors Toi (Mar 29, 2010)

OP, this is some of the best trollin' I've seen in a while, thank you.

But if you're serious, someone castrate it so it doesn't breed.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> The people who have green repped this clown should be ashamed of themselves.


I thought rep didn't matter and the internet wasn't serious though.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Professional fast food reviews? OMG!

How did I miss this epic thread until now? 




TSE said:


> Well, the time has come guys....
> 
> The Professional McDonald's Burgers review is in...
> 
> ...


I'm in awe.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

i ate four mchamburgers yesterday and while i would rate the first two around three stars i would rate the two others much lower cause u get sick off them easily, the fries were good tho as was the milkshake thing


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I went against my better judgment and ate a McGangbang yesterday.
I will not make that same mistake again.


----------



## StonewallBrigade (Sep 3, 2013)

Pratchett said:


> I went against my better judgment and ate a McGangbang yesterday.
> I will not make that same mistake again.


What was bad about it? I'm curious.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i'd rather just eat the mcdouble, then the mcchicken after, but that's just me. maybe if i was stoned, and 16 years old, eating at mcdonalds with my friends, i'd go "check this shit out", and make a mcgangbang, but really, there's no reason to combine the 2.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

op is on foodstamps?

lawls


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

OP if you're on welfare you should probably be buying and making your own food as it's cheaper than always getting fast food brah. This is only fucking you over more.


even you don't want to listen this advice though, then pls do continue on with the reviews. :mark:


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

WHAT. IN. THE. FUCK. AM. I. READING?


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Why was the Spicy McChicken discontinued?


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

StonewallBrigade said:


> What was bad about it? I'm curious.


The taste. Together, they are not so good.

You have the right idea chico. They are far better eaten separately. But, I'm the kind of person that likes to try things just for the experience of it. Plus anything called a McGangbang is worthy of trying at least once.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

I fear for your health OP if you're aren't trolling and are actually serious.


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

I was very angry, upset, and sad last night, but this morning I decided that I'm not going to let the haters get to me, so I woke up, got ready, and went to none other than... Taco Bell.

What did I order? None other than the chicken crunch wrap supreme!!! 

Chicken Crunch Wrap supreme: $2.49

-I will be honest, reviewing the Crunch Wrap supreme is tricky... different people like different things. It seems as though the Crunch Wrap supreme tries to not completely, 100% satisfy SOME PEOPLE, but make a reasonable product for the masses. You want something meaty and good tasting? Have some meat and nacho cheese. You want something fresh? Have some tomatoes and lettuce. You want something chewy? Have some signature soft Taco Bell tortillas. You want something crunchy? Have a signature Crunchy taco bell tortilla. Want something spicy? Add some signature taco bell sauces. You want something smooth? Have some sour cream.

With that clever way to list all of the ingredients, I have summed up the Crunch Wrap supreme perfectly. Nobody will be COMPLETELY satisfied with it, but it has a little bit of everything for the masses.

Taco Bell's crunch wrap supreme is great quality (compared to their tacos and such), because the crunch wrap supreme is made to order... and I'm not kidding. They actually make it within 3-4 minutes of you ordering it, which is a great touch because you can taste the freshness and the crispiness of the outer tortilla.

And you also get a lot of food for the dollar. I need two of these to fill me up, but $5 is nothing in terms of this kind of food.

I would have liked a little bit less tomatoes and a little bit more meat... while I can see why they have so many tomatoes and lettuce, more meat would have been a bit more balanced too.

Value: 10/10

Texture: 7/10

Taste: 6.5/10

Overall: 7.5/10



BONUS REVIEW!

As I was eating my Crunchwrap supreme, I needed something to drink, and I don't want to drink pop anymore as it's unhealthy, and I need a little bit more vitamins in the winter months to keep me from getting sick... so I drank nothing other than... Verve!

What is Verve? Made by an innovative health company called Vemma, Verve is an energy drink.... that also adds vitamins and minerals to your body and is EXTREMELY healthy!!! With this, you could literally live off saltines as long as you drink verve because verve has that much nutritional value.

The taste? GREAT! Tastes better than pop, and I feel a sense of accomplishment every time I drink it because I understand the good it does for my body.

The value? If you could drink something that extended your life at all costs, would you? I would... and even better, Verve is extremely cheap!

Taste: 9.5/10
Value: 10/10
Overall: 10/10

Luckily for me, I am selling verve to my business associates through Vemma! I pay $400 a month to get a month time supply of verve, but if I get 3 people to sign up for the same plan, I get Verve for free a month... awesome deal. In addition, every additional person I get after the third one makes ME MONEY!!! I literally get PAID TO DRINK HEALTHY DRINKS! How cool is that?

If you want to become my business associate, just shoot me a private message... we can get in business together slinging this energy drink and making the world a little bit healthier.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

So not only are you on welfare and eating an absurd amount of junk food and under the delusion that youre a professional, but now youre part of a pyramid scheme and proud

wow


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

Winston Bogarde said:


> So not only are you on welfare and eating an absurd amount of junk food and under the delusion that youre a professional, but now youre part of a pyramid scheme and proud
> 
> wow


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEiyPsTTPZ0

I"ve been in Vemma for a month and can't be happier I don't eat that much junk food and I'm not quite a professional yet but they are professional quality and I'm still above amateur since I'm educated in the fast food industry


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Take your negative energy away from this thread Redead. It is not wanted nor appreciated.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Stop trying to get others involved in your pyramid scheme you utter plonker.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

cp, if this is real, luck may have a point

this is crossing the line from funny to sad


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Luck NEVER has a point 

and it's only sad that you guys can't leave this poor entrepreneur trying to rise from difficult circumstances ALONE


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

The fact you decided against drinking pop because it's unhealthy while you eat and then review things made of roadkill is just mindnumbingly fantastic.

You should review the 20 chicken nuggets box next. You get 20 for £3.99 which I couldn't believe when someone told me about it last year. I hadn't been to McDonald's in fuck knows how long, but when I'm hammered and someone suggest 20 chicken nuggets for less than £4, how can I say no to that? It's definitely a 10/10 on the value scale. You should also add a versatility rating because they're also great for throwing at cars and my cunt neighbour's window. I'm lucky if I actually eat more than 8 of the nuggets in the box, but I absolutely do not let the other 12 go to waste. In fact, I'm precipitously close to declaring them the greatest creation since crack cocaine. The box is also very safe and not once have my nuggets been damaged because of poor packaging.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Where the fuck is the Arby's review? so disappointed


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Welfare?


So, this the guy with the Obama phone?


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I think TSE might be Chi Town Punk's alt

He was always asking everyones' opinions on get rich quick scams


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

Joyful Dub said:


> Where the fuck is the Arby's review? so disappointed


Page 13.


----------



## fija1001 (Apr 2, 2012)

This was all a ploy so OP could trick people into joining his pyramid scheme.

PATHETIC!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

TSE, your swag is up to 22. Good work. Fuck all the haters.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> TSE, your swag is up to 22. Good work. Fuck all the haters.


22/Bob Holly, he's go a bit to go.

This message is brought to you by Bob Holly


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

I still want to know why McDonalds discontinued the Spicy McChicken. If OP answers this, I might invest into his scheme.


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

GOON The Legend said:


> I still want to know why McDonalds discontinued the Spicy McChicken. If OP answers this, I might invest into his scheme.


Hey GOOD The Legend,

I thoroughly remember the Hot N' Spicey McChicken.... it made it many times onto my dinner table last year!

I believe it is a seasonal treat, so it may make it's way back to the menu, I know it''s still sold in some markets. They also reorganized the dollar menu (now known as the dollar value and more menu), so perhaps they might add it back later. Not completely sure why they don't make it a permanent part of the menu... those are delicious and add a much succulent spice to the already tasty McChicken!

If you are craving a McChicken at the moment, I might recommend the Bacon Cheddar McChicken... it's delicious and the review is on the first post!


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Jumping on the opportunity to invest in his retarded scheme :ti

This message is brought to you by Bob Holly


----------



## syxxpac (Dec 7, 2011)

op just wondering how much do you weigh??


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

syxxpac said:


> op just wondering how much do you weigh??


I'm not fat, I would say I'm husky...

5'11 205


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

TSE said:


> I'm not fat, I would say I'm husky...
> 
> 5'11 205


You should go on the Bob Holly diet yo.

This message is brought to you by Bob Holly


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Jäger said:


> You should go on the Bob Holly diet yo.
> 
> This message is brought to you by Bob Holly



:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

TSE said:


> I'm not fat, I would say I'm husky...
> 
> 5'11 205


All that fast food you eating, ain't no fuckin way.



Only way you weight 205 is if you're actually 5'5" or under.



Cuz this thread has "fat boy" written all over it.


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> All that fast food you eating, ain't no fuckin way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also bike everywhere I go including getting my food...... i have pretty good endurance


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

TSE said:


> I also bike everywhere I go including getting my food...... i have pretty good endurance


I just can't see any non-fat person calling themselves "a professional burger reviewer".




And I don't think a hover round counts as a bike. And with all the fast food you're shoving down, a hover round is either in your present or your future.


----------



## Macker (Jul 12, 2013)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> All that fast food you eating, ain't no fuckin way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depends if he lifts or if its just fat and Mcds


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Only thing he's lifting is them sausage links around another Baconator.


----------



## Macker (Jul 12, 2013)

I was trying to give him the benefit of the doubt
:jt3


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

all this baiting and these personal attacks are against the TOS, reporting everyone who continues to do so. this isn't rants.

#TeamTSE


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Well.


It's his own fault.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

LEAVE TSE ALONE.

His posts are so viceral I actually had a dream CamillePunk and I went to a two story McDonnalds. We basically held court on the second story.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

You guys are unbelievable sometimes. To maliciously attack TSE, who has devoted his time to establishing this thread with the purpose of providing the public with dependable information on our favourite McDonald's™ delicacies is classless.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah what A$AP said.

this message is brought to you by Bob Holly.


----------



## fija1001 (Apr 2, 2012)

No fast food today?



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Dunuhnuhnuhnuhnuhnuhnuh HOW DO YA LIKE ME NOW!?


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

TSE said:


> I was very angry, upset, and sad last night, but this morning I decided that I'm not going to let the haters get to me, so I woke up, got ready, and went to none other than... Taco Bell.
> 
> What did I order? None other than the chicken crunch wrap supreme!!!
> 
> ...


such smart
much healthy
so weight
wow


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

LUCK said:


> OP if you're on welfare you should probably be buying and making your own food as it's cheaper than always getting fast food brah. This is only fucking you over more.
> 
> 
> even you don't want to listen this advice though, then pls do continue on with the reviews. :mark:


If he was on welfare he wouldn't care about making his own food because the government pays for it all. 

I might try that Bacon Mcchicken now.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm just saying, I think he has a weight problem.



Not knocking his fast food "expertise", just stating facts.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I'll just say, I'm 5'10" and 170 and some people consider me skinny or at most 'slender'.

He has an inch and 35 pounds on me, a little suspect unless he's one of those types that live on creatine and shit.


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Almost 2 days without a review!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> I'm just saying, I think he has a weight problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Not knocking his fast food "expertise", just stating facts.


no one cares please stop existing


----------



## soberdawn1 (Nov 10, 2006)

How is that funny. Im assuming your in highschool if you find that to be funny.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> no one cares please stop existing


You seriously wasted your time to tell me nobody cares?







I'll be right back. I'm going to try to find a fuck to give. Wish me luck.


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm going to celebrate getting a new job and going to head over to Panda Express tomorrow, anyone interested on my take of some asian cuisine?


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE (May 12, 2013)

TSE said:


> I'm going to celebrate getting a new job and going to head over to Panda Express tomorrow, *anyone interested on my take of some asian cuisine?*


:mark:


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

This what happens when you forget to do your homework.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

TSE said:


> I'm going to celebrate getting a new job and going to head over to Panda Express tomorrow, anyone interested on my take of some asian cuisine?


I for one am curious about the General Tso's Chicken, if they have it.


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

Not a single dairy queen review? fuck this shit


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Can't believe I missed this thread.

Some of the funniest shit I've read in a while :lmao


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

TSE said:


> I'm going to celebrate getting a new job and going to head over to Panda Express tomorrow, anyone interested on my take of some asian cuisine?


Congratulations on the job. :hb 

Looking forward to the review.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

ASIAN CUISINE REVIEWS pls


----------



## fija1001 (Apr 2, 2012)

Review orange chicken, egg rolls and cream cheese puffs please! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

TSE said:


> anyone interested on my take of some asian cuisine?












PLS GAWD YES


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have recently taken a job at a Deli, Rolls Royce of take away food, and your so called "professional review" is nothing more than the cry of an foolish armature

You are a hack, A HACK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

I've given up eating McDonalds now. The stuff is just horrendously bad for you. So is a litre bottle of Vodka, but each to their own.


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm not doing it because of the haters and threatening messages


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Why am I reading fast food reviews on a wrestling website...


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE (May 12, 2013)

y2j4lyf said:


> Why am I reading fast food reviews on a wrestling website...


Not directed at you but I honestly don't understand this mentality. If people don't want to listen to what you have to say, their comeback is always this. This is the anything section where we are supposed to make any threads other than wrestling(or which do not fall under any other appropriate section/sub-section of the board).


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

TSE said:


> I'm not doing it because of the haters and threatening messages


TSE pls


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Ashiagaru said:


> Here ya go Macho! The windmill in my village.


Love it!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

TSE said:


> I'm not doing it because of the haters and threatening messages


You gotta do it for the SUPPORTERS though. The amount of YES YES YES for your asian cuisine reviews vastly outnumbers the haters. I say go for it!


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

Keibler Elf said:


> You gotta do it for the SUPPORTERS though. The amount of YES YES YES for your asian cuisine reviews vastly outnumbers the haters. I say go for it!


So many unsupporters have turned my rep red


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

I'll get you a shit-tonne of green rep if you do asian cuisine reviews. 

How about a proposition for a businessman like yourself? We get you in the green, and you can grace us with some asian cuisine reviews? 

The way I see it, EVERYONE WINS.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Shut up Zombo, you hypocrite fucky. 

TSE, I'll supply you with green for eternity if you review your local Pupusas stand's fine food, etc


----------



## Ashiagaru (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm already happy if you reviewed the sandwich you ate today.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Santa For WHC said:


> Shut up Zombo, *you hypocrite fucky*.
> 
> TSE, I'll supply you with green for eternity if you review your local Pupusas stand's fine food, etc


Reported to each admin and supermod and the VS super robot moderator thing.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

would good would


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

What say you TSE? I will garner you enough green rep to get you back in the green, and you can make a thread for your asian cuisine reviews. This isn't a bluff or anything, I'm serious that I (and several other WF members) are craving to see your thoughts on all kinds of asian cuisine. The ball is in your court.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

NOOOO. Santa 4 WHC is too cool to be banned


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

How fucking dare you, Zombo. My parting words before my ban:

"chicken nuggets"

lyk if u cry evertym


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

He's already been reported Adam Cool. What happens now is in the hands of the admins and supermods and the VS super robot moderator thing.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Update for TSE and others: 

I've been told personally by the VS super robot moderator thing that Santa_For_WhC has had his posting privileges in this thread removed due to his insults and trolling behaviour. So no worries, anyone, the troll has been dealt with and we can focus on the issues of getting some professional asian cuisine reviews up in this bitch.


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

Keibler Elf said:


> Update for TSE and others:
> 
> I've been told personally by the VS super robot moderator thing that Santa_For_WhC has had his posting privileges in this thread removed due to his insults and trolling behaviour. So no worries, anyone, the troll has been dealt with and we can focus on the issues of getting some professional asian cuisine reviews up in this bitch.


So he been banned from the site or can't post onl in this thread?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

I was only told that he can't post in this thread specifically. I doubt he's been banned from the site. I can ask the VS super robot moderator thing, and get back to you as soon as it responds.

UPDATE: Important news! Santa_For_WHC has been banned from the site. I'm not sure how long the ban is for, but the VS super robot moderator thing has confirmed his ban via PM.


----------



## fija1001 (Apr 2, 2012)

TSE has no money, its all locked up in the pyramid scheme hes stuck in. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

fija1001 said:


> TSE has no money, its all locked up in the pyramid scheme hes stuck in.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Not a pyramid scheme my friend. You will get rich if you put effort in it. That's not the point in this thread. What's the point? REVIEW TIME!






Today I am going to review something very special in my life. Quizno's. Very special because I have a job there now.

The sandwich will be one of Quizno's signature sandwiches, the Italian Classic Meatball sub.

What is it? For everyone living under a rock it is a sandwich made up of 10" premium homemade bread, zesty, meaty, tender Quizno's meatballs in authentic, spicey marinara sauce, topped by high-quality mozzarella, sprinkled with crunchy peppers. I picked the white bread because it is the bread I have always eaten since I was a kid and the safe bet.

The first bite was pure bliss and instantly made me want to take another to see if my taste buds were tricking me. So I did. The second taste was just as good. Wow. This is what a sandwich should taste like. Perfection in every bite. Not too much sauce so the sandwich isn't soupy, but just enough to make it juicy. The meatballs are cooked to perfection. The peppers add a much needed zest to the sandwich without being too overbearing.

I recommend everyone go to Quizno's whenever you can and pick one up. $5.99 ain't a bad price for a great, healthy meal packed with vegetables.

Value: 9/10

Texture: 10/10

Taste: 10/10

Overall: 9.5/10

Come to Quizno's and say hi!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

TSE said:


> Today I am going to review something very special in my life. Quizno's. Very special because I have a job there now.
> 
> Value: 9/10
> 
> ...


TSE sold out!


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

Daik The Halls said:


> TSE sold out!


what how?


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Giving high scores to companies for money. You're a disgrace to the professional burger reviewing community and I don't think I'll ever be able to take a review of yours seriously again.

Disappoint TSE. I'm Disappoint.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Daik The Halls said:


> Giving high scores to companies for money. You're a disgrace to the professional burger reviewing community and I don't think I'll ever be able to take a review of yours seriously again.
> 
> Disappoint TSE. I'm Disappoint.


ITS THE ULTIMATE SWERVE


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

TSE is a natural babyface. You can't help but root for him. Like Dusty Rhodes he is just a common man making subs with his hands. The American dream really.


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

Daik The Halls said:


> Giving high scores to companies for money. You're a disgrace to the professional burger reviewing community and I don't think I'll ever be able to take a review of yours seriously again.
> 
> Disappoint TSE. I'm Disappoint.


huh no i work there but i gave an honest review its the best sub in the usa probably


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

TSE whats your thoughts on Subway? I prefer it over Quiznos for sure.


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

Takers Revenge said:


> TSE whats your thoughts on Subway? I prefer it over Quiznos for sure.


its good if you like variety and to choose your toppings or whatever but its poor quality and its too expensive nowadays for a chicken sub its 7 dollars way too much


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

TSE said:


> huh no i work there but i gave an honest review its the best sub in the usa probably


Biased review because you're getting money from the company. Disgraceful.

I must be close to the truth as you sent me this.










:no:


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

Daik The Halls said:


> Biased review because you're getting money from the company. Disgraceful.
> 
> I must be close to the truth as you sent me this.
> 
> ...


yeah i get paid money by the company TO WORK THERE not to review their sandwiches and those messages are PRIVATE messages


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

TSE said:


> yeah i get paid money by the company TO WORK THERE not to review their sandwiches and those messages are PRIVATE messages


Of course you'd say that. You're just trying to cover yourself and make your reviews more legitimate, but I wouldn't be too surprised if you were taking money from other companies just so you can bump up the score a bit. I've lost all respect for your reviews and I think you're a terrible person! You need to take a look at the way a company like IGN runs their reviews. Completely legitimate. 

Private things need to become public in situations like this, TSE. I can't just stand by and watch as you cheat people out of the reviews that they deserve.


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

As a Burger King employee I would love to hear a review of the Smokey Mountain Whopper.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I have a Smokey Mountain Whopper.....


















in my PANTS!


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

Firehouse Subs toasted meatball sandwich is >>>> than all other meatball subs. Come at me.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

TSE sold out!

:no:

How could you TSE? don't you feel any guilt?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

TSE sells out......

EVERY arena he goes to!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:ti:ti:ti:ti​


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Disgraceful sell out by TSE.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

TSE is this your long awaited heel turn?


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

TSE is NOT turning heel. Shut your damn mouth!


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Dat heel turn!!!! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

I would think a true heel turn would involve an unfairly bad review of a competitor's sandwich.

Color me unfulfilled. :$


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

i am not turning heel i did not sell out i will never sell out i am trying to do good things not bad things

thats it im done with these reviews for good i knew it was a bad idea where are my supporters and not my haters they are the only ones posting stuff here now


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

The Hogfather said:


> I would think a true heel turn would involve an unfairly bad review of a competitor's sandwich.
> 
> Color me unfulfilled. :$


Maybe its a miz type heel turn 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

TSE said:


> i am not turning heel i did not sell out i will never sell out i am trying to do good things not bad things
> 
> *thats it im done with these reviews for good* i knew it was a bad idea where are my supporters and not my haters they are the only ones posting stuff here now




*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

TSE said:


> i am not turning heel i did not sell out i will never sell out i am trying to do good things not bad things
> 
> *thats it im done with these reviews for good* i knew it was a bad idea where are my supporters and not my haters they are the only ones posting stuff here now


TSE knows he's been busted for taking money for his review and he's doing a runner.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

TSE messaged me and asked for support so I'll be his manager/personal bodyguard now 










Now BACK OFF and leave TSE alone


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

No man tse you need to rise above this









Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Raging Eboue (Apr 29, 2011)

Come on TSE, one more review!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Le Père Noël said:


> TSE sold out!
> 
> :no:
> 
> How could you TSE? don't you feel any guilt?


Of course not! He's probably in discussions with Subway right now, preparing to give us news of the new 10/10 sub that they have. It's a disgrace.



TSE said:


> i am not turning heel i did not sell out i will never sell out i am trying to do good things not bad things
> 
> thats it im done with these reviews for good i knew it was a bad idea where are my supporters and not my haters they are the only ones posting stuff here now


Rush said what we're all thinking here. He's been caught out and now he's trying to throw us off by saying that he's quitting. Poor show from TSE. (His name is most likely short for The Subway Experience by the way. Disgusting showing from him.)


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Seriously though hope he continues the reviews I've been wanting a Culvers butter burger review since this thread started 

Tse can't give up if he does doesn't that make him a heel?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

Segageeknavarre said:


> Seriously though hope he continues the reviews I've been wanting a Culvers butter burger review since this thread started
> 
> Tse can't give up if he does doesn't that make him a heel?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


i love culver's too but its too expensive all i can afford right now is the food quiznos gives me for working there im hurting for cash right now i have to drink water with all my meals


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

TSE said:


> i love culver's too but its too expensive all i can afford right now is the food quiznos gives me for working there im hurting for cash right now i have to drink water with all my meals


It is expensive but the burgers are so worth it not big on there fries though 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

Segageeknavarre said:


> It is expensive but the burgers are so worth it not big on there fries though
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


yeah their fries are baked and the kind you get from the grocery store cheap crap their burgers are great though


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Buying your own food and making it is far cheaper than eating fast food all day every day. :kobe


it's also a good thing that you're drinking water with every mea.


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

JINGLE LUCKS said:


> Buying your own food and making it is far cheaper than eating fast food all day every day. :kobe
> 
> 
> it's also a good thing that you're drinking water with every mea.


i basically been just eating canned soup, stauffers, and water since my budget has been tight i have to remain positive and responsible

i also get quiznos when i work there


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Wait tse quiznos doesn't let you have free soda where you work?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

Segageeknavarre said:


> Wait tse quiznos doesn't let you have free soda where you work?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


i get free soda i meant when i dont work when i work i have pepsi


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

TSE said:


> i basically been just eating canned soup, stauffers, and water since my budget has been tight i have to remain positive and responsible
> 
> i also get quiznos when i work there


The animal crackers staffers?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey TSE could you review Chick-fil a


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

RUDOLPH ST. SKINolaus said:


> Hey TSE could you review Chick-fil a


Agreed. But NOT on Sunday because they love Jesus more than other fast food chains. But hate the gays! :cussin:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

RUDOLPH ST. SKINolaus said:


> Hey TSE could you review Chick-fil a


Only if they pay him first.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

I think that it's quite obvious that TSE needs to review Quiznos subs. Hopefully, it's not too much of a conflict of interest. Please review my favorite (honey bacon club) in a timely manner.


----------



## fija1001 (Apr 2, 2012)

Lol at TSE calling the meatball sub "healthy".
More reviews please! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like no more revies guys  end of an era http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/1058417-im-done-lil-while.html


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE (May 12, 2013)

How did he get banned, he was supposed to be the leader of my stable


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

You could always be the Stevie Ray to his Hulk Hogan, and lead your own version of the nWo black and white.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

sigh a great poster ran off the forum by a bunch of loser conformists

RIP TSE, your subtle humor was not lost on me


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Its just a work, he'll be back


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

TheGoat said:


> Its just a work, he'll be back


It's true. He's booked for PCW in February.


----------

